# good thing it wasn't my kid



## redantstyle (Feb 28, 2009)

cause that would be one hurtin unit if it was...

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2008794130_webdeputy27m.html

her shoe 'injured' him, eh?

what a scumbag.


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 28, 2009)

redantstyle said:


> cause that would be one hurtin unit if it was...
> 
> http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2008794130_webdeputy27m.html
> 
> ...


 
Seems to me this guy has a history of violence. Each individual incident may have been justified, but it seems from the article that he's the kind of guy who sees violence as the best solution to every problem. Now, to be fair, the article may only be representing him in that way, but from the information there, and the video, he seems like a loose cannon to me.

In the video, she definitely kicks her shoe at him, but the shoe seems like a soft sneaker. She doesn't even have to untie it to kick it off. In response, the oficer kicks her, punches her in the face, grabs her hair and smashes her head first into a wall, then throws her to the ground and punches her two more times, then picks her up by her hair.

Seems like assault to me.

Imagine if it was you in a bar. Some guy kicks his sneaker off and it hits you in the shin. In return, you punch him , kick him, throw him into a wall and to the ground, and then punch him while he's being restrained by another person. I think that would seem like assault to almost any jury.

Should it be different because he's a cop? Should it be different because she's a teenage girl? Should it be different because she's also a suspected car thief?

Things to think about.


-Rob


----------



## Ninjamom (Feb 28, 2009)

> King County prosecutors charged Schene with fourth-degree assault, alleging that he kicked the girl in the abdomen, slammed her against a wall and pulled her hair.


Fourth degree assault????!?!?!

He also threw her to the ground by the hair, shoved his knee into her back, and began pummeling her head with a full clenched fist.  I doubt she weighed more than about 110 lbs.

I'd like to introduce him to 'Bubba' in Cell Block C.


----------



## grydth (Feb 28, 2009)

For starters, its a good thing for my kids' _own_ sake that it wasn't any of them. The best defense against police brutality is not to be involved in adversary situations with the police any more than necessary....that would specifically include not committing grand theft auto at age 15.

Anyone who's been involved with police or military work will tell you that there's a *small *percentage of psychos who feel drawn in, for obvious reasons. Sometimes people sane at the outset go through things - like perhaps this man did - that fatally imbalance them. He doesn't represent most cops out there.

Nothing this kid did justified this insane and cowardly assault. I expect that his life will now be a downward spiral of investigation and expulsion from the department, arrest/conviction/imprisonment and likely a civil suit as well. He won't get work as a night security guard. Then, again, it may be even worse.... perhaps the girls' male relatives also feel violence solves everything, and he may finish up with an exploding bullet in his guts. 

No winners here.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 28, 2009)

While we decry the fact that cameras are going up everywhere and depriving us of our privacy... in cases like _these_ we should be glad that at least in this particular case won't be "the officer's word against the kid". 

Pretty sad to be abusing the authority and trust put in by the public. Hope this guy is bounced off the force so not to sully the names and reputation of officers that are really trying to do good out there.


----------



## tellner (Feb 28, 2009)

True alla 'dat.

But if it weren't for the video evidence and the brass balls it took to let it go to trial rather than accepting a quiet resignation from the department here is what every officer would be saying:

"She must have attacked him."

"You can't ruin a good officer's career because [take your pick] some scumbag lied about him or he made one mistake."

"Who are you gonna call when someone breaks into your house? The ACLU?"

"You're anti-Cop!"

Repeat for Diallo, handcuffed non-resisting men slammed into the BART station pavement and shot in the back of the head, handcuffed NOLA prisoners shot twelve times in the back (same week), young men shot for no reason except they were Black and driving (their legally-owned) SUV in Texas, 92 year old women murdered in botched drug raids and posthumously framed and so on.

At best they'll admit that there might be one or two bad apples, but they never skate for long because "cops are held to a higher standard". If they don't live in your town they'll allow as how your police bureau is known for having an unusually troubled police force. Their suggestion is always that you let Internal Affairs - never an independent external body - handle it and give more money for training. 

Structurally police departments are run by bureaucracies and function internally as clans. That means procedures and SOPs come down from above but inside it's "One for all and all for one." The institutional reflex is to defend your own against outsiders. It's drilled in deep and early.

Usually it works. You have to have his back. He has to have yours. It breaks down when that loyalty runs up against the responsibility to subject your own to external standards of justice.


----------



## grydth (Feb 28, 2009)

Actually, I believe the three rogue cops responsible for the killing of that 92 year old grandmother were just sentenced to prison terms of 5 to 8 years.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Feb 28, 2009)

Thesemindz said:


> kicks her shoe at him, but the shoe seems like a soft sneaker.



That was the lamest shoe attack I've seen. It looked more like a tantrum than an attack, but this officer went for the bait and retaliated. If the danger were that grave, all he needed to do was close the door to the cell. As it was, there were two trained equipped officers who had the advantage on a wee little girl. The self-defense argument is rubbish. He lost his temper and could very easily have killed his prisoner.


----------



## Ninjamom (Feb 28, 2009)

...... and in the case at hand, it was the Sheriff's Dept. that reported that incident, investigated, and presented the video evidence and recommendations for prosecution to the DA.


----------



## searcher (Feb 28, 2009)

I volunteer to let him try to assault me.   I don't have a problem kicking the p*** out of guys like this.    He is a disgrace to anyone that has ever worn the uniform.


----------



## jarrod (Feb 28, 2009)

while the cop's actions are inexcusable, here is a useful instructional that i have posted before & probably will continue to post when situations like this happen. ladies & gentlemen, "how not to get your *** kicked by the police". caution for language.





 
jf


----------



## jarrod (Mar 1, 2009)

here is a video of the incident from the OP.  pretty brutal.

http://comegetyousome.com/video/20370/polce-brutality(warning!).html

jf


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 1, 2009)

well well

that was clearly over the line, and I am rabidly pro-cop.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah, that was a pretty clear case of excessive force.

Ya know, cameras in cells won't stop some people from doing the wrong thing ... but it helps us catch them.

So ... what did she do? Fling her shoe at him? Looks like she was taking off both shoes. Was she requested to?  It would make sense if she was. I wonder if she said something too?

Hm.


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 1, 2009)

she's a 15 yr old that stole a car, you KNOW she was smarting off to the police.....


----------

